# Molting fiddlers



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Or I should say molted fiddler crabs.

A little over two weeks ago, I moved four fiddler crabs into the tank I had been preparing at the library. The smallest one immediately went into hiding. Several days later I found his empty shell. Since then he's been running around the tank. About a week ago, the other three disappeared. Today I found three more empty shells, and all four crabs are out and about.


----------

